# Fake plants



## Chard (Oct 24, 2012)

I know there are quite a few threads already around on here but as they are dotted all over the place I thought i'd share this on the newbie advice, some of you this will be trying to teach you to suck eggs so apologies if you've read it all before.

I have a Royal Python, a Ghost Corn, a Miami Corn and a recently purchased Western Hognose. I've had the Royal for a few years now and have owned Corns in the past but purchased the Ghost and Miami recently, all their viv's where looking rather plain and boring so I decided to go on a little shopping trip today. 

As most of you are aware the plastic reptile plants are quite expensive considering what they are, so after looking online and reading one or two threads on here I decided to take a trip to Dunelm Mill, and what a treat it was!

For the same price as one reptile plant from the pet shop or even online stores I purchased a bag FULL and I mean FULL of plants plus 2 really nice pieces of decorative wood all for just over £12. I baked the wood in the oven on a high temp for 30 minutes just to kill any bugs etc, and soaked the plants in a very diluted bleach bath for 10 minutes and gave them a good rinse after.

My viv's now look so much better and all my snakes are out and about having a right good look around.

Prices range from as little as 59p for some fake grass type plants upto £3.59 for a large ivy, the wood is £1.99 each, in total I purchased 7 plants and I couldn't be more impressed.

When I get round to it i'll post some pic's to see what you all think.

Cheers guys and girls,

Chard.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Chard said:


> I know there are quite a few threads already around on here but as they are dotted all over the place I thought i'd share this on the newbie advice, some of you this will be trying to teach you to suck eggs so apologies if you've read it all before.
> 
> I have a Royal Python, a Ghost Corn, a Miami Corn and a recently purchased Western Hognose. I've had the Royal for a few years now and have owned Corns in the past but purchased the Ghost and Miami recently, all their viv's where looking rather plain and boring so I decided to go on a little shopping trip today.
> 
> ...


I love dunelm mill. bought loads of them fake ivy garlands and most of my vivs have them amongst other plants in :2thumb:


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

wish there were more stores, id love to go and spoil all my snakies


----------



## Chard (Oct 24, 2012)

Artisan, the ivy garlands are brill, i cut mine into 3 and have them laying down at the back of each viv and the ficus hanging from the cable holes.

Ferretgirl, go online, they have all the plants on there, the best ones are the plain and verigated ficus and the ivy garland.


----------



## Zoobec (Jul 24, 2012)

Hobbycraft also do fake plants you can buy by the garland or sprig. Probably not as cheap as dunelm mill but worth a look....


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Chard said:


> Artisan, the ivy garlands are brill, i cut mine into 3 and have them laying down at the back of each viv and the ficus hanging from the cable holes.
> 
> Ferretgirl, go online, they have all the plants on there, the best ones are the plain and verigated ficus and the ivy garland.


I put sticky hooks all along the backs and sides of the vivs and hang them along there, also wrap them around climbing branches  i would love to be a snake in one of my vivs ....they are like natures playgrounds!


----------



## Chard (Oct 24, 2012)

thats a good idea about wrapping them round the climbing branch, didn't think of that.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

these guys have a website ???


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dunelm are great, cant stand such steep prices from exo-terra on a piece of plastic.


----------



## Chard (Oct 24, 2012)

only problem is you find yourself going out and getting more.............. another £13 on plants


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

only problem is most of the stuff on the site isnt available for delivery :whip:


----------



## Chard (Oct 24, 2012)

Is this one not near you?
Dunelm Mill, Eastern Avenue, Shoreham, Shoreham by Sea, West Sussex, BN43 6PD


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

Check out ebay too. I got some off there megga cheap. The ivy was in the wedding section for some reason ??? Anyway, cheap as chips.


----------

